# Dovre DV400 - Replace Pilot HOOD?



## aaddaamm (Sep 18, 2017)

Hi,
I'm new to the site and world of stoves.  I recently installed a Dovre DV400 in my cabin.  We got it free from a project my dad was working on where they removed it.  In that process we had to convert from natural gas to propane and while doing that and changing the orifice on the pilot assembly, the 3-way pilot hood broke. (was my hamfisted fault).  Is it possible for me to replace just the small hood?  We put it back together with JB Weld to fix the hood just to make sure the stove works, and verified it does after cleaning the thermocouple and thermopile, and otherwise the propane conversion and stove installation went well, but I want to replace that small hood part before I actually start using the stove to heat the cabin.

Can I buy the pilot hood alone anywhere? I've been unsuccessful so far but have found the whole pilot assembly at Mountainview Hearth Products.  Or is there a universal 3-flame hood that should work?

Here is a diagram showing the part to replace if not clear from above.



thanks!
Adam (in Catskills NY)


----------



## DAKSY (Sep 18, 2017)

Go here:

http://www.woodmanspartsplus.com/Parts/Gas/


----------

